# Negotiations....



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

I dropped a rich couple from Greenwich, CT to Manhattan on a BMW X3 on an X rate, I was not tipped. So what I do now is nogotiated any ride into NYC unless it’s premium. A lady wanted a ride from Fairfield to Manhattan, I told her if you tip I will take you, she gave me a $16 tip. Another incident, a bunch of woman (five) I said only 4, she said it’s just down the street to a hotel, I said ok you have to tip, got a $20 tip on a surge. I have to do this since many don’t tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KewlDriver said:


> I dropped a rich couple from Greenwich, CT to Manhattan on a BMW X3 on an X rate, I was not tipped. So what I do now is nogotiated any ride into NYC unless it's premium. A lady wanted a ride from Fairfield to Manhattan, I told her if you tip I will take you, she gave me a $16 tip. Another incident, a bunch of woman (five) I said only 4, she said it's just down the street to a hotel, I said ok you have to tip, got a $20 tip on a surge. I have to do this since many don't tip.


Be careful with this tactic. Asking up front like that could lead to a report of asking for a cash ride. Can get you deactivated. If it works it works, gotta make your money, but know that a pax can report you.

Word it differently. Dont say "ill take you if you tip me" that is basically asking for a cash payment. What is allowed is negotiating return trips . "I'll take you but with deadheading back, I would need compensation for returning to my working area" uber does say you are allowed to negotiate for compensation on returning to your work area.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Be careful with this tactic. Asking up front like that could lead to a report of asking for a cash ride. Can get you deactivated. If it works it works, gotta make your money, but know that a pax can report you.
> 
> Word it differently. Dont say "ill take you if you tip me" that is basically asking for a cash payment. What is allowed is negotiating return trips . "I'll take you but with deadheading back, I would need compensation for returning to my working area" uber does say you are allowed to negotiate for compensation on returning to your work area.


I agree. I've been declining these +45 min rides as they aren't worth the hassle in an XL.
If I change my mind, I may think about having some text on hand regarding these rides such as:

_Uber allows drivers to request compensation for return costs on long trips.
My rate to transport you will be the original quoted Uber Fare PLUS the following:
$1.332/Return Mile
$0.18/Return Minute
Tolls (if any): Actual Cost
Cash, PayPal or Major Credit Card
Paid in Advance
_
I'm up for testing it on the next long trip ping now that I've typed that out.

At those rates the following would be my charge:
45 Miles/60 Minutes = $70.74
Could make it worthwhile to accept?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Be careful with this tactic. Asking up front like that could lead to a report of asking for a cash ride. Can get you deactivated. If it works it works, gotta make your money, but know that a pax can report you.
> 
> Word it differently. Dont say "ill take you if you tip me" that is basically asking for a cash payment. What is allowed is negotiating return trips . "I'll take you but with deadheading back, I would need compensation for returning to my working area" uber does say you are allowed to negotiate for compensation on returning to your work area.


Very good advice and wording. Genius actually as it complies with the TOS while achieving the goal of a "tip" for the driver. Of course, there will still be those paxs who are "rubbed the wrong way" by such a request/tactic and vengefuly downrate the driver, possibly with a negative flag of some kind.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Very good advice and wording. Genius actually as it complies with the TOS while achieving the goal of a "tip" for the driver. Of course, there will still be those paxs who are "rubbed the wrong way" by such a request/tactic and vengefuly downrate the driver, possibly with a negative flag of some kind.


Most definitely


----------



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok I will word it differently to avoid the situation. I don’t mind driving NYC it’s just unfair we don’t get compensated for the return trip.


----------



## brexit (Mar 4, 2018)

Be careful


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

brexit said:


> Be careful


It's permitted as long as you follow this:


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

HOLY CRAP!!!
It actually worked tonight.
I took a 45+ XL Ping from the Hotel Hershey ($$$$) tonight at around 7Pm and sent the following text to the Pax:










Turned out to be some guy that lost power at his home near Philadelphia in the Nor'easter that pounded the East Coast this Weekend.
The calculated return fee was as follows ( we rounded up to $120 to include Tolls on the PA Turnpike):










AND the Guy tips me an additional $30 to make the total additional $150.
The XL Fare to destination was $128.57
Total Bank - $278.57 for 4:15 of driving.
I'm still in shock this actually worked so smoothly!


----------



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> It's permitted as long as you follow this:
> 
> View attachment 210455


I think of it as a business, I give a face I don't want to do it once they mentioned . Businesses men negotiate contract all the time.


ÜberKraut said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> It actually worked tonight.
> I took a 45+ XL Ping from the Hotel Hershey ($$$$) tonight at around 7Pm and sent the following text to the Pax:
> 
> ...


How do I add on the return trip fee that it will automatically apply with the payment?


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> I'm still in shock this actually worked so smoothly!


How did you collect your $120 return surcharge?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Bozzy said:


> How did you collect your $120 return surcharge?


In this case it was cash.
As per my text language, I've got a a PayPal Here Card Reader/App and PayPal.me in options as well.
I guess you could have them add it to as TIP, but there can be several issues with that including:

_"Uber's tipping limit is "200 percent of the total, up to $100," a 
company spokesman says. That lets a passenger, say, tip $50 
on a $25 fare. "Of course, riders are free to tip additional 
amounts in cash if they'd like."*_

*CNET , "Uber has a tip limit? Thats news to drivers", 2/2/18
https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tip-limit-for-drivers-ride-hailing-lyft/



KewlDriver said:


> How do I add on the return trip fee that it will automatically apply with the payment?


YOU do the calculations and negotiations.
This is all done manually.
Have a Calculator or, better a Spreadsheet ready to do your quotes quickly.
I knew the destination before I arrived because the Pax called me.
Sending him the numbers was just a formality as we had discussed this fee on that call.

_
_


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

You can't win them all...
"Kevin" didn't want to PAY to PLAY.
Good luck finding another 4x4 Uber XL in the snow showers tonight.
Cancel and move on to the next fare. 
Zoe (next Pax) was better looking and nicer anyway. 
#artofthedeal


----------



## KewlDriver (Feb 26, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> You can't win them all...
> "Kevin" didn't want to PAY to PLAY.
> Good luck finding another 4x4 Uber XL in the snow showers tonight.
> Cancel and move on to the next fare.
> ...


It's all part of business, some will agree some won't.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

iOS Number Calculation File I used for "Kevin" with embedded wording..


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Snow storm in PA today cancelled some flights out of MDT...
Got a 45+ Ping from the Courtyard by Marriot.
Cha-Ching!
Quick Highway Road Trip down to BWI and...
ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL RETURN FEE NEGOTIATION!!!!!
I'm liking this.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I think I would just tell Uber after the ride that I paid for the trip with cash. It more than likely would all be a non issue but at least at that point I can let Uber work it out and hopefully that would discourage such actions in the future if it is a pain.

Who am I kidding, I would not pay extra for the return trip so it would all be a non issue. Though I would report to Uber that you were harassing me for extra money.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I think I would just tell Uber after the ride that I paid for the trip with cash. It more than likely would all be a non issue but at least at that point I can let Uber work it out and hopefully that would discourage such actions in the future if it is a pain.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I would not pay extra for the return trip so it would all be a non issue. Though I would report to Uber that you were harassing me for extra money.


It's permitted. 
On the Uber Platform.
You're free to decline to pay and I'll cancel "Do Not Charge Rider".
No harassment involved.
I'm 2/4 with this method and $300 richer.
Some will "pay to play" using this technique.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> It's permitted.
> On the Uber Platform.
> You're free to decline to pay and I'll cancel "Do Not Charge Rider".
> No harassment involved.
> ...


I have read that and do feel that it is harassment. If as you say you are allowed to do this than all is good but knowing Uber they would still more than likely make it a pain, and I feel that is warranted given that you have made it a pain for me to find a ride, especially if it is not seamless with Uber just connecting me to another driver or the price changes while you are messing around trying to extort more money for the ride.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

One thing I have noticed in my area is I do NOT receive the +45 minute trip notification. 
I have had a few rides lately that were 1 hour plus. Even without traffic it would of taken over 45 minutes to them to their destination. 
Having to start the trip to get the destination with the Pax in the car, This puts me in a bad position trying to get compensated for the travel back. 
How would one suggest I go about this conversation with the Pax?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Iann said:


> One thing I have noticed in my area is I do NOT receive the +45 minute trip notification.
> I have had a few rides lately that were 1 hour plus. Even without traffic it would of taken over 45 minutes to them to their destination.
> Having to start the trip to get the destination with the Pax in the car, This puts me in a bad position trying to get compensated for the travel back.
> How would one suggest I go about this conversation with the Pax?


You: Oh, I'm sorry... Uber did not notify me this was a long trip...
I only do long trips where I am compensated for a return fee.
[Make sales pitch/Present $ Here]
If you don't wan't to pay me this additional amount,
I will cancel the ride at no charge to you
and you can request another driver.​
Possible Pax response:

Pax: But other drivers don't charge me a return fee.

You: Other drivers aren't as smart as I am.

Pax: But you're trying to rip me off.

You: GTFO of my vehicle!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A caution as well wen using your return fare technique. Uber does actually care about cancelations that are not no shows, if you utilize your plan regularly than you may run into deactivation due to high cancelation rate, that is if you do not run into temp cancelations while you try and explain to Uber why you are asking for cash for the ride that was already paid for.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> A caution as well wen using your return fare technique. Uber does actually care about cancelations that are not no shows, if you utilize your plan regularly than you may run into deactivation due to high cancelation rate, that is if you do not run into temp cancelations while you try and explain to Uber why you are asking for cash for the ride that was already paid for.


True.
My rate is pretty low.
I don't cancel many rides.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have read that and do feel that it is harassment. If as you say you are allowed to do this than all is good but knowing Uber they would still more than likely make it a pain, and I feel that is warranted given that you have made it a pain for me to find a ride, especially if it is not seamless with Uber just connecting me to another driver or the price changes while you are messing around trying to extort more money for the ride.


Oh boo hoo are you feeling hawassed? Being asked to fairly compensate a driver and being the cheap-ass pax who says "no" to fair compensation is now hawassment?

You poor widdle snowflake!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Oh boo hoo are you feeling hawassed? Being asked to fairly compensate a driver and being the cheap-ass pax who says "no" to fair compensation is now hawassment?
> 
> You poor widdle snowflake!


I am being fairly compensated. They offered a given rate per mile and per minute and I accepted that rate that is fair compensation to me or I would not do it. If I ask them not to tip me and they push the issue than it is about respect more so than the tip.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

For your use I have created a Google Sheets Spreadsheet to calculate Return Costs QUICKLY
Screen Shot it and Test to Pax.
(You may need to modify size to fit your device)

Google Sheets Link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1InVNQruHugOtMzm2hPC2R43u4fIwlpabsxdJ8TpGy7c/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Definitely word it correctly. I'll say something like, I can do that with an upfront tip. Normally get around $5 but $20 is common, but have to wait until the upfront part sinks in. I only do this in certain situations and with a group of passengers, not surging etc. Sometimes they will want to cancel and I'm fine with that. Use sparingly as it can effect your ratings.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

HazardousDescent said:


> Definitely word it correctly. I'll say something like, I can do that with an upfront tip. Normally get around $5 but $20 is common, but have to wait until the upfront part sinks in. I only do this in certain situations and with a group of passengers, not surging etc. Sometimes they will want to cancel and I'm fine with that. Use sparingly as it can effect your ratings.


Yeah, I caught an XL to downtown Philly yesterday for a cash fee upfront.
PAX didn't seem to appreciate my _entrepreneurial initiative?_
I ALWAYS offer to cancel no fee when doing this.
The one star and ding for professionalism showed up this morning.
Obvious where it came from.
For $100 cash and the XL fare highway drive...
My rating is solid enough to take a few hits.
Use this technique judiciously.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

KewlDriver said:


> I dropped a rich couple from Greenwich, CT to Manhattan on a BMW X3 on an X rate, I was not tipped. So what I do now is nogotiated any ride into NYC unless it's premium. A lady wanted a ride from Fairfield to Manhattan, I told her if you tip I will take you, she gave me a $16 tip. Another incident, a bunch of woman (five) I said only 4, she said it's just down the street to a hotel, I said ok you have to tip, got a $20 tip on a surge. I have to do this since many don't tip.


Do you insist on a cash tip upfront or take the chance on trusting them to actually tip at trips' end? If so, ever been stiffed?



Uberfunitis said:


> I have read that and do feel that it is harassment. If as you say you are allowed to do this than all is good but knowing Uber they would still more than likely make it a pain, and I feel that is warranted given that you have made it a pain for me to find a ride, especially if it is not seamless with Uber just connecting me to another driver or the price changes while you are messing around trying to extort more money for the ride.


You only feel that way because you are unreasonably cheap, cheap, cheap! Harrassment! LOL!! Are you for real? Uber would take no action as the driver is following Uber's TOS to the letter, but you still have to "contribute" your baseless two cents! As the rider, you either agree, or not to the proposal, period- end of story.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You only feel that way because you are unreasonably cheap, cheap, cheap! Harrassment! LOL!! Are you for real? Uber would take no action as the driver is following Uber's TOS to the letter, but you still have to "contribute" your baseless two cents! As the rider, you either agree, or not to the proposal, period- end of story.


That is not your only two options, you can also inform Uber about the harassment and how it made you feel uncomfortable. Will Uber do anything about it, I have no idea but I do know that they will not do anything if you do not tell them about it and how much of a problem it was.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is not your only two options, you can also inform Uber about the harassment and how it made you feel uncomfortable. Will Uber do anything about it, I have no idea but I do know that they will not do anything if you do not tell them about it and how much of a problem it was.


Go ahead, complain and waste more of your time and effort.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Go ahead, complain and waste more of your time and effort.


It is mine to waste, If you do not voice your concerns than that is a guarantee that they will not be addressed.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is mine to waste, If you do not voice your concerns than that is a guarantee that they will not be addressed.


Yes, yours and yours only to completely waste! 
My concerns serve to disable your agenda, in case you haven't clued in.
How could you though, being enveloped in your own psychosis?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yes, yours and yours only to completely waste!
> My concerns serve to disable your agenda, in case you haven't clued in.
> How could you though, being enveloped in your own psychosis?


You are doing a poor job of that, though you do entertain me when I have free time.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You are doing a poor job of that, though you do entertain me when I have free time.


Again, that is your misguided opinion. As is it appears most things in your life are as well!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Oh boo hoo are you feeling hawassed? Being asked to fairly compensate a driver and being the cheap-ass pax who says "no" to fair compensation is now hawassment?
> 
> You poor widdle snowflake!


They need to have more options other than just the like option, I burst out laughing when I read this. You are spot on.

uber says we are allowed to, it's in there rules. Here in Vegas, I get requests to go to Primm, and it's 40 deadmiles back. In this gig, to make a profit, you need as few dead miles as possible.

You run your business the way you want, we will run ours the way we want. I will gladly take tips any day. Some people get really offended if you refuse to take there tips


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is not your only two options, you can also inform Uber about the harassment and how it made you feel uncomfortable. Will Uber do anything about it, I have no idea but I do know that they will not do anything if you do not tell them about it and how much of a problem it was.


Much the same like a pax complaining to Uber about a rude, obtuse driver who made them feel unappreciated, 
uncomfortable and insulted them by refusing a tip. Sound like someone you know?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Much the same like a pax complaining to Uber about a rude, obtuse driver who made them feel unappreciated,
> uncomfortable and insulted them by refusing a tip. Sound like someone you know?


I have a high rating passenger don't seem to mind my approach


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have a high rating passenger don't seem to mind my approach


And it means as much as the badges you receive as well!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> And it means as much as the badges you receive as well!


We all place different value on the same thing sometimes.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd be interested to see how long this works -It's a brilliant idea if it does. The first time you encounter someone who "knows the game" such as another driver or a veteran passenger, I'm curious to see if they raise a bit of a stink and how Uber would handle it. For instance, if a passenger tells Uber they didn't get in your car because you had a beer in your hand or something in retaliation.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I'd be interested to see how long this works -It's a brilliant idea if it does. The first time you encounter someone who "knows the game" such as another driver or a veteran passenger, I'm curious to see if they raise a bit of a stink and how Uber would handle it. For instance, if a passenger tells Uber they didn't get in your car because you had a beer in your hand or something in retaliation.


The going rate for intox drivers seems to be a 24-48hr time out and back to driving.

If they say something about cash for the return trip, it's in our tos that we can. As for anyone complaining to Uber I haven't anything about it so don't honestly know the answer to that.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> We all place different value on the same thing sometimes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Drivers in my market call it a return to boundary fee. I don't do it. It seems improper to me. Pax is rightly expecting to pay the price uber quoted. I can't get with springing an extra fee on them to offset my deadhead miles. In their shoes I'd be pissed! "sign says $5 per slice but you want me to pay $8.50 cuz you had to open a new can of tomato sauce? EAD!"

I realize per TOS uber is cool with us making these requests, but F them for putting us in this awkward position! The return fee should be included in the fare and not be a surprise we have to spring on unsuspecting pax. If they say no I'm supposed to decline an $80 fare? That's why I don't ask. Effin uber man!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

The key is to to Text BOTH these images to the Pax as soon as you accept the Ping.
It's their call if they wish to request another driver.
If they're not willing to pay, they can wait for another ANT not smart enough to use this strategy.
If they complain after the ride, you can show UBER you clearly communicated terms with the PAX.
Local limo (car at this rate) service is $25/Hour and $0.55/Mile.
Thus far I am +>$500 using this method.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I do the same thing but different.
I wait till they at the car, but before I load luggage and crap.
Then the conversation goes like this:
ME: Hi, I haven't swiped the ap yet ... where are we going?
PAX: To San Francisco airport.
ME: We can do that. But, from here SF is about 200 miles and three hours away. That's over a half tank of gas, and three hours out of my life. I need to be compensated for that. I need fifty cents per mile to do that ... about $100, and we need to collect that before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?

Now, I usually get a blank stare and I let it soak in for a minute. Then I say something like ...
ME: If that's not ok, no hard feelings. I will cancel with no charge and you can try another driver. Up to you.

Some do,
Some don't,
Some will,
Some won't.

OK with me either way, because fifty cents a mile is pretty damn cheap.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Kewl driver,

We have received multiple reports that you have been asking riders for cash during pick ups. Remember, such behavior is a clear violation of our terms of service explained in the community guidelines. https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/

Remember, you are compensated adequately on each and every trip, therefore, asking riders for up front cash takes away from the cashless experience we promised them.

If this behavior continues, we have no choice but to remove you from the platform.

Remember, our support team is always available to answer whatever questions you might have and we value your partnership dearly.

Rohit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Hi Kewl driver,
> 
> We have received multiple reports that you have been asking riders for cash during pick ups. Remember, such behavior is a clear violation of our terms of service explained in the community guidelines. https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/
> 
> ...


Dear Rohit:

Thank you for your clarification of Uber's community guidelines.

There is one issue that actually supersedes those guidelines; and that is Supreme Court decisions determining that drivers are not employees, that we operate our cars as an independent business, and that drivers MAY in fact ask for and receive remuneration outside of the platform in the form of gifts or gratuities, and further that it is permissible for drivers to solicit those funds.

Unless, of course, I can interpret your communication above to be, effectively, Uber exercising employee controls over me. Am I now an employee of Uber?

I await your response as I value my partnership with Uber with as much endearment as you feel for me.

Hopefully your newest employee, 
Mr. Freeman


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Dear Rohit:
> 
> Thank you for your clarification of Uber's community guidelines.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Freeman,

Thanks for reaching out to us regarding this matter. We take each and every complaint we receive from our partners seriously and I will be happy to assist you today.

After reviewing your message it seems like there was a misunderstanding regarding your status as a driver partner. With Uber you have the opportunity to make as much as you want and whenever you want. You're always compensated fairly for your time. And remember, we are always here to answer any questions you may have. We value your as a partner and thanks for driving with Uber.

We expect riders and drivers to treat eachother with respect as explained in our community guidelines and any violation of our safely policies will lead to losing access to our platform. Please let us know if your riders misbehave on your future trips. https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/

Let us know if we can assist you with anything else.

Gagendeep.S.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My dear Mr. Gagendeep.S.:

Thank you for your timely and on topic response. My last communication to Rohit explained that I am presuming that since I am no longer able to solicit fees for long distance trips, or gratuities of any type would lead me to believe that I am now considered to be an employee of Uber. Since he, or you, did not deny or dissuade that belief in any way I must assume that I am now an employee.

I will be forwarding to your my W2 information and look forward to receiving my Uber Employee Handbook and key to the executive rest room. I am honored to be the newest member of the Uber family and look forward to serving the Uber community for decades to come. 

Thank you for your help in this issue.

Mr. Freeman


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> My dear Mr. Gagendeep.S.:
> 
> Thank you for your timely and on topic response. My last communication to Rohit explained that I am presuming that since I am no longer able to solicit fees for long distance trips, or gratuities of any type would lead me to believe that I am now considered to be an employee of Uber. Since he, or you, did not deny or dissuade that belief in any way I must assume that I am now an employee.
> 
> ...


K.

Pradesh.G


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Hi Kewl driver,
> 
> We have received multiple reports that you have been asking riders for cash during pick ups. Remember, such behavior is a clear violation of our terms of service explained in the community guidelines. https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/
> 
> ...


It's okay, Rohit. I already cleared it with Surpinder!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> My dear Mr. Gagendeep.S.:
> 
> Thank you for your timely and on topic response. My last communication to Rohit explained that I am presuming that since I am no longer able to solicit fees for long distance trips, or gratuities of any type would lead me to believe that I am now considered to be an employee of Uber. Since he, or you, did not deny or dissuade that belief in any way I must assume that I am now an employee.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Freeman

We at Uber take your partnership seriously and this matter has been elevated to further address your concerns.

After careful review of your account I have made the decision to suspend your access to the Uber platform, I want you to know that I have not taken this decision lightly and have only made it after considerable consideration.

I wish you the very best with your future endeavors.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Hi Mr. Freeman
> 
> We at Uber take your partnership seriously and this matter has been elevated to further address your concerns.
> 
> ...


Don't you wish. Oh well, too bad, so sad!


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Drivers in my market call it a return to boundary fee. I don't do it. It seems improper to me. Pax is rightly expecting to pay the price uber quoted. I can't get with springing an extra fee on them to offset my deadhead miles. In their shoes I'd be pissed! "sign says $5 per slice but you want me to pay $8.50 cuz you had to open a new can of tomato sauce? EAD!"
> 
> I realize per TOS uber is cool with us making these requests, but F them for putting us in this awkward position! The return fee should be included in the fare and not be a surprise we have to spring on unsuspecting pax. If they say no I'm supposed to decline an $80 fare? That's why I don't ask. Effin uber man!


Yep... something should be included. Maybe not 100% of the mileage but something if you have a home area.



upyouruber said:


> Don't you wish. Oh well, too bad, so sad!


dude; the guy is a troll. Just ignore him.


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> It's permitted.
> On the Uber Platform.
> You're free to decline to pay and I'll cancel "Do Not Charge Rider".
> No harassment involved.
> ...


The verbiage is "may". Not required to pay a return. So all the shit you do to try to exploit a return charge is reportable. You may ask for it but I don't have to agree to it and if you cancel on me, I will report as exploitation. If you picked me up, I would agree then say **** you and report you after the trip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

rtran said:


> The verbiage is "may". Not required to pay a return. So all the shit you do to try to exploit a return charge is reportable. You may ask for it but I don't have to agree to it and if you cancel on me, I will report as exploitation. If you picked me up, I would agree then say &%[email protected]!* you and report you after the trip.


I think he asks for his money upfront just to avoid what you suggest but I do agree things like this should be reported when you come across them. Uber may or may not do anything about it but I will make sure that they are aware of the situation so that they have that choice to act or not.


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I think he asks for his money upfront just to avoid what you suggest but I do agree things like this should be reported when you come across them. Uber may or may not do anything about it but I will make sure that they are aware of the situation so that they have that choice to act or not.


Haha I'd have so many ways to f him over and report to Uber after lol.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

rtran said:


> Haha I'd have so many ways to f him over and report to Uber after lol.


You'd have about a .001% chance of me even accepting your cheap-arse +45 ping in my market.
Knowing exactly the type of +45's that will "pay to play" is a significant part of this strategy.
#DriveSmart


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> You'd have about a .001% chance of me even accepting your cheap-arse +45 ping in my market.
> Knowing exactly the type of +45's that will "pay to play" is a significant part of this strategy.
> #DriveSmart


Good because I'm one that would definitely give you a bad day. Actually you are the cheap ass scrub who is begging for a return fare lmao

Learn how to use the destination option in the app. Bye


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

rtran said:


> Good because I'm one that would definitely give you a bad day. Actually you are the cheap ass scrub who is begging for a return fare lmao
> 
> Learn how to use the destination option in the app. Bye


That's all good and all,

Well if i get paid $2.40 a mile?
Yes sir, off to the beach we go..
($110+ fare, plus $20 tip) (tolls? $130 fare who gives a crap about $5.00 in tolls)

53c a mile 8c a minute?
GTFO
($30-35 NO TIP) (and a $2.25 return toll)

The difference is eye numbingly painfully clear...
The pricing shouldn't punish taking ANY type of fare.. (as long as you arn't going too far)

That's all there is to it.


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's all there is to it.


No there isn't. Riders are not required to pay return fares to the driver.

Do you pay return fare for every ride you take? Dumbass. Stupidest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

As noted in another thread, looks like use of this strategy is now a moot point.
Uber has changed the rider help section wording and from my take, has closed the return fee loophole.

https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1

 BasTURDS!!!!! 
#UberSux


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> As noted in another thread, looks like use of this strategy is now a moot point.
> Uber has changed the rider help section wording and from my take, has closed the return fee loophole.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1
> ...


I don't think it was ever intended as a n excuse to take direct compensation for a trip from a passenger. That just seems to open all kinds of doors for poaching their customers once passengers and drivers grow accustomed to such transactions.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think it was ever intended as a n excuse to take direct compensation for a trip from a passenger. That just seems to open all kinds of doors for poaching their customers once passengers and drivers grow accustomed to such transactions.


Irrespective of our differing interpretations of the wording in question...
It is simply no longer there which ends any debate regarding the matter.


----------

